# "Dog Day" of Summer!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Speaking of dog parks....!!

I woke up early this morning to take Millie to the park. She had a total blast. This is her favorite park with a pond to play in. Enjoy!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

More photos! I wish I knew how to post these bigger instead of thumbnails.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I always LOVE your pictures!!:biggrin1:

And to do the pictures you do the URLs in IMG boxes like this:







(I upload all my photos onto photobucket, so I just copy and paste the IMG code!:smile

then it looks like this(this is the size of this photo!btw):


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, and this set of photos is hilarious. All you dane lovers, this should make you laugh. Watch how Millie's body language changes as she realizes a big creature is chasing her. LOL! 

(They did become quick friends)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She is so athletic and graceful looking! Looks like she had a ball.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I love her wet hair in the first post, last photo. Sooo funny and cute!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She is so elegant. Wowo she can really move. I love poodles - I had a mini when I was a child. She is beautiful. Great pictures too!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

She's so gorgeous, I love poodles. Great photos!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Haha great pix, Millie!! Looks like she had a great time at the park!!


----------

